# Milbro not quite a PFS but a great shooter



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I recently sent Pete Hogan a Black Mangrove SWOPFS that due to the grain was not trustworthy as a shooter, but was too fine in its finish to discard. He very kindly offered me some castings in exchange for permission to market copies. When my package arrived I was very pleased to find additionally enclosed a reproduction of the vintage Milbro P.F.S. cast in brass. I initially set it up with TBG flat bands but it was a little mushy, so changed it to TexShooter .125" X .031" black latex tube with a Supersure Roo Pouch attached with booted dart cones. What a zippy little stinger it is now... Wow!

By current definition the gap disqualifies it as a true PFS, but that does not diminish the perfection of this little shooter. It certainly ranks in the size overall comparison. It tucks comfortably into my pocket, which my Black Widow Dreadnought does not do. It is a sturdy, comfortable and accurate little shooter that every PFS shooter should have in their collection. Nice going Pete!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

sweet shooter!


----------

